# Suggest a .com domain name for technology blog.



## mittalmailbox (Oct 30, 2011)

I want to register a .com domain name which have word like tech, gadgets etc. please suggest the domain names which are available.


----------



## panchavan (Jun 30, 2012)

Almost every domain name we try to register have been registered already. So try to register any new, innovative and catchy domain name on your own. You can register domain names at low cost from  with 24/7 customer support.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2012)

Really depends on what part of tech are you making the site.
Whether only gadgets like phones or even software tips etc
Use your imagination and come up with a name. What we suggest might not necessarily suit you


----------



## sukasarkar (Jul 13, 2012)

I suggest knowtech . com


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Jul 18, 2012)

It will depend on what you site will basically focus on..


----------



## roady (Jul 19, 2012)

use google keyword tool combined with a specific area of interest in technology.. and find out the keywords having low comp and high demand.. and accordingly get a domain. Use LSI keywords as well.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jul 24, 2012)

google search for some cool domains.


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2012)

check instantdomainsearch.com

you should read this to get an idea - 10 company name types on TechCrunch: Pros and cons : The Name Inspector


----------

